# Northwest North Dakota Tips



## Mark Swenson (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi Everyone:

My buddy and I are heading out to the Crosby area next week and I am looking for any reports or tips you may have. How are the conditions out there right now?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Well I can't say for right now as I live clear across the state, but when we came through there a month ago it was as dry as I've seen in a long time. Good ingredient for pheasants.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Birds are grouped up pretty good but still kinda flighty, lots of snow and very tough walking.


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Bring your snow boots and a 4x4 pickup......we have a lot of snow up here in the NW. I heard Crosby area has 12-15 inches on the ground.

Clarkie


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Not a good way to start the winter for pheasants!!! 12-15 inches?


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Yeah...I think the pheasants are in big trouble up here in the NW....the snow is crusted and deep. Hopefully we continue to get some sunshine and decent weather to melt off some fields.

Clarkie


----------

